# my Lease expires in the past



## sliert (Feb 19, 2008)

hi, i've got a really ackward problem. i keep losing my wireless connection to my router, as the only one in my household.

it seems te be the problem that my lease expires in januari 1902.
it's only with my notebook on my home router: here's the cmd for the IPconfig. No one from any helpdesk seems to be able to help me, the lease on the router is set to indefinite. It would be nice if i could get rid of this annoying problem

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\S647091>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Geert-notebook
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-08-3A-D4-6E

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-33-86-88
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 19, 2008 8:57:59 P
M
 Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 06, 1902 2:29:43 PM
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-41-C5-09-F0


thanks for the time


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

It almost sounds like your router's date and time are messed up.

Have you tried just setting the IP address manually? As the only computer on the router, there shouldn't be any conflicts, and doing that usually doesn't take any configuration on the part of the router. The only thing you'll need to do is put in the subnet and the DNS server addresses manually (they're the same ones you're using now).


----------



## sliert (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks very much for your reply
but i'm the only one who has this problem with the router. everyone else just has their lease expired in 2038. And i can't find where to put in the adresses manually. when i set the lease expiration to another value then forever, from half an hour to 2 weeks or anything, it works like it should. 
maybe my router just doesn't like my notebook


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Using forever is a bad idea in any case. I'd set it to one day. DHCP leases are are renewed automatically by the attached computer's DHCP client, the length of the lease has NO effect on performance of connection reliability. I have mine set to two hours.


----------



## sliert (Feb 19, 2008)

thnx for the help, i've set it to a shorter time

I still wonder what the problem might be


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Possibly a glitch or bug, it certainly sounds like it.

One of the joys of using DHCP is it helps efficiently maintain a pool of IP addresses. If you are having addresses which expire in 2038 ("forever"), that IP will basically be stuck until its half-life, which would be ~15 years from now. Not really the most efficient use of addressing. :wink:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Or until you reboot the router. :grin:

This does sound like a bug, but forever addresses are a bad idea anyway. :smile:


----------

